# Whirlpool / American Water Heaters Pilot Problem



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

So I've just about had it. I have an old 2004 Whirlpool water heater in my house that I just moved into. I moved in, turned it up from 'vacation' to max heat and for two weeks it ran like a clock. Then it started having issues with the pilot going out. I'd relight the pilot, it would run, and then after a while it would trip some sort of overheating switch and the pilot would be incapable of staying on. I could hold the button, but the thermocouple kept shutting off the gas when I released it. So basically, I'd have to make sure to relight the pilot before I went to bed if I wanted a hot shower in the morning. First I thought that it might not be getting enough air, so I opened the door to the service room it's in. This didn't solve the problem however, and the pilot wouldn't stay lit at all.


When that didn't work, I figured it had to be a faulty thermocouple, so I headed to the local hardware store and picked one up. This was in vain however, because as I finished my reassembly of the burner unit, I discovered the threads on this model were left-handed due to a marketing scam to force people to buy their brand of thermocouples.

So I found out through the internet that they got sued (too bad they're still in business, I think their engineers should be beaten and drug through the streets like Mussolini for this crap) and they're handing out free kits at Lowes to solve the problem. So I went and got a new burner assembly and followed the replacement instructions to a T. Lit the pilot, got hot water, and of course, the pilot went out again.

As a last resort, I cleaned the screen on the bottom with a damp rag (hardly any dust at all), and am waiting to relight it again.

First of all, I want to sum up my recommendation for Whirlpool/American products: Avoid.

Secondly, does anyone have any suggestions before I go out and shell out $400 for a new one?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Turn it down from the max heat setting, the longer dash on the dial is roughly 120 degrees, which is the temp they are designed to operate at.


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, Lowes offered to give me a free replacement gas control valve if I bring the old on in, so I'll let you know if that fixes the problem after I change it out.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

BuildersII said:


> ......too bad they're still in business, I think their engineers should be beaten and drug through the streets like Mussolini for this crap....


:laughing: A little harsh, don't you think? Seems like this sort of action could hinder R&D a tad bit


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

You have no idea how mad I was the other day when I saw the left handed threads. I was cussing up a storm all the way to the store to see if they had an adapter.

Anyways - Sit Rep:

Ok, so after making a phone call from Lowes to Whirlpool, they gave me a number that would make me eligible for a mail-in rebate for the part. The Lowes guy was cool though and said that if I brought in the old valve, he'd take the number and have the store do the rebate so that I didn't have to pay for the new valve. Either way, it's a chore, but at least I was able to get it done soon.

So if anyone's googling for whirlpool water heaters and the pilot light problem, go to Lowe's with your Serial, Model and Product number from the side of the heater and get your new parts. You'll probably have to install the burner kit before they'll cough up a new control valve, but the whole ordeal with trip time shouldn't take much more than 3-4 hours (assuming 3-4 trips to Lowes.

If you're a professional plumber, I'd highly recommend a replacement to the customer as the labor will probably be about the same, and they'll be getting a more reliable water heater for just a few hundred dollars more. :thumbsup:

I will update this post if the valve fails again, but I'm hoping that it is unlikely as I've got new everything except for a burner plate and the tank itself. Even though Whirlpool and Lowes made it reasonably convenient, I still recommend avoiding their products.


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Turn it down from the max heat setting, the longer dash on the dial is roughly 120 degrees, which is the temp they are designed to operate at.


I did keep it below max setting this time just to be safe, but honestly, if it's an available setting, it should be designed to operate at it. It's like making a car that can do 120 mph, but the drive shaft will likely fly apart after 100. If it can't handle it, they at least need a big warning on the side such as:

Warning! Setting the heat beyond the recommended level will significantly shorten the life-span of this unit!

Either way, I'll keep it down and pray. :notworthy


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

BuildersII said:


> I did keep it below max setting this time just to be safe, but honestly, if it's an available setting, it should be designed to operate at it. It's like making a car that can do 120 mph, but the drive shaft will likely fly apart after 100. If it can't handle it, they at least need a big warning on the side such as:
> 
> Warning! Setting the heat beyond the recommended level will significantly shorten the life-span of this unit!
> 
> Either way, I'll keep it down and pray. :notworthy


The installation manual does mention the recommended settings on most of them, but the auto shutoff is more of a safety issue than a performance issue, overly hot water at a faucet can cause third degree burns in seconds, one of the reasons I have no use for hot water dispensers.


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

I like my water to be able to strip engine paint straight from the tap :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

BuildersII said:


> I like my water to be able to strip engine paint straight from the tap :thumbsup:


Yeah, but little kids are much safer when the water heater is not set on scald the dog.


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

Update: All is well with the water heater after the thermostat was replaced. So to all those worrying about this problem, simply go to Lowes and get your free valves according to the posts above.


----------



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

Have the same problem in a house we are fixing up. Same age/brand hot water heater. 

Did the same thing, bought new thermo coupler and found left hand threads after putting it on. Then got the replacement kit from whirlpool and installed it, still have same problem.

Just wanted to say thanks:clap:, will be heading down to lowes with parts in hand tomorrow morning!!


----------

